# Battery issues since updating to 2.5.8 Kindle DX



## bokolobs (Nov 13, 2010)

hi,

i recently updated my kindle dx graphite software to version 2.5.8. now it is draining battery much much faster. i fully charged it, disconnected the charger and the cable. i put it to sleep with wireless off and auto-rotate off. i didn't use it. after 6 hours, the battery life is 75%. after 4 days it is fully discharged. 

i did a reset but that didn't fix the problem. i charged it completely last night. it was 75% full this morning. then it became 50% full after an hour of reading. now, after a total of 14 hours since full charging, it's 25%.

does any one have the same problem? how can i fix this? amazon-cs instruction to reset did not fix the problem.

help!

thank you.

--
arthur


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like you might have a book or book stuck in the indexing cycle.  First, try a restart from the menu:  Menu/settings/menu/restart.  

If that doesn't fix the problem, do a hard restart by sliding and holding the switch.  It may take upwards of a minute.

If you've tried both of those (I mention them for the benefit of others reading this) check for unindexed books:  From the home page search for a nonsense string and see if anything comes up as non indexed.  If so, it might just not be finished (I think it re-indexes after an update).  So do it again in an hour and see if it's the same number of titles.

If it is, one is probably corrupt and causing problems.  You can click the link of "xxx items not indexed" and see a list of titles.  Any in gray are the stuck ones.  Note the title, go back to home and delete it.

If it's REALLY a problem child and it won't delete from the Kindle, you may have to hook the device to your computer and delete it that way -- find it in the documents folder and delete as you would any other file.


----------



## bokolobs (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks a million! I think that is the problem indeed!


----------

